

Peter Sunde: The ‘Pirate Movement’ Is Dead - bruna597
http://torrentfreak.com/peter-sunde-the-pirate-movement-is-dead-150404/

======
butwhy
Seems like semantics over the use of the word "pirate". I'm not sure what that
actually means.

~~~
dalke
I get the sense the author is complaining that "pirate" is also tied with a
single issue viewpoint, i.e. copyright and free culture, which isn't enough to
form a long-term political party.

I do not know enough to draw a conclusion about the effectiveness of the PP.
What I read of Julia Reda's report on changes to copyright in the EU makes
good sense, and would consider that a PP success should it go through.

BTW, and personally, I dislike people who appeal to the 'bigger picture'. I
consider it a form of belittlement in the same vein as "wake up sheeple',
though admittedly rather milder.

~~~
jakejake
Peter seems frustrated because he actually has ideals. But the way TPB was
presented gathered a mass of followers who's mentality is "I should get my
movies and music for free because, uh... because what he said!"

It always seemed to me that few were ever in it for the cause. Most just
wanted free shit. I had figured Peter and TPB knew this all along, but maybe
not?

------
plongeur
As far as I observed the Pirates in Germany - they basically trolled
themselves to death ... they acted disrespectful against each other -
regularly crossing the border of misogyny and cyber bullying. Most of them
seemed to be just angry and frustrated nerds with severe lack of social
skills. Those not falling into that category - f.x. Marina Weisband - sooner
or later left the party.

------
A_COMPUTER
Pirate parties started spending more time focusing on LGBT and immigration
rights than IP reform and transparency. Also was not pleased with Sunde's
denigration of Lars Vilks regarding free speech.

